# Did some spearing on Saturday....



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

I took my boat out on saturday, took a couple scuba tanks and my speargun. The water was murky but when I hit bottom I was surrounded by AJ's, all different kinds of snapper, saw a HUGE grouper, and some other smaller, shiney fish that were just out of my vision - all I kept seeing was the flashing of the many sides of the school.
Anyways, my questions are regarding the man in the grey suit. I have not encountered any sharks while diving here.. yet. I read on this forum that the sharks are many, and a lot of them appear to be very aggressive. Does anyone have any advice regarding the local sharks? In Hawaii, unless you had a tiger come around, you were OK. Here? It sounds like they are all aggressive and i'm not one to drop my catch but geez.... my buddy got his motor bit Sunday, well above the waterline almost to the numbers on the motor! That is aggressive!

Thoughts?


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

We use a lift bag attached to the stringer and send the fish up the anchor line.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Had his motor bit? What was he doing?


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/any-ideas-what-could-have-caused-352258/

He was just fishing.... 

Polar, any suggestions on a lift bag? We used some in my rescue diver class but they were really big bags. Any idea where I can get some?

Thanks!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Get a 50 lb lift bag. It will lift anything you can shoot. Anything bigger is not necessary. Open bottom with a dump valve. 
I use orange for "fish" lift bags, and yellow to indicate diver below "safety sausage."

When you lift fish, put just enough gas in the bag to make it leave your hand. The gas will expand on the way up. Too much gas and your bag will rocket out of the water. Dump it's gas and whatever you lifted will come floating (or crashing) back down. Possibly on your head. This is very important when lifting anchors.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

^ to add on to this, have a separate lift bag and safety sausage. I use a 50lb bag and cannot emphasize enough to only put enough air in the bag for it to leave your hand. A couple of weekends ago I was diving and found an anchor and had fish on the stringer. I over inflated the bag and it had so much lift that it pulled the anchor loose.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I love my lift bag, you can fill the crap out of it and not have to worry. It has a one-way bottom fill design and a bleed valve to release pressure just like a BC. It's usually as tight as a drum when we get it in the boat but when I let it go I don't have to worry about it deflating and losing my fish, anchor ect.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

cool, can you find a link of yours that you could turn me on to?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> I love my lift bag, you can fill the crap out of it and not have to worry. It has a one-way bottom fill design and a bleed valve to release pressure just like a BC. It's usually as tight as a drum when we get it in the boat but when I let it go I don't have to worry about it deflating and losing my fish, anchor ect.


I also use a closed lift bag with an overflow valve.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.leisurepro.com/p-blrlbd/deluxe-50-lb-2273-kg-lift-bag


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

It's kind of like the one in the link but it's tall like a safety sausage. I'll try to get the brand off of it.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Not to be a dumbass but I'm assuming you have someone on the boat to haul the fish in as the hit the surface, correct? I wouldn't think having my catch on a stringer would be any different to a shark floating on the bottom with me or at the anchor line...


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep, we have someone up top pulling the bag. If you're diving with an unattended boat it's just a matter of time before you're dead anyway so you may as we'll take your chances with the shark. It'll make for a cooler story if they find the body.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We just go grab the bag when we all get in the boat unless the guys in the boat go grab it first. I hate anchoring and really hate anchoring and not having a bubble watcher, just not worth it. Here are some pictures of my lift bag.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Boondocks said:


> Yep, we have someone up top pulling the bag. If you're diving with an unattended boat it's just a matter of time before you're dead anyway so you may as we'll take your chances with the shark. It'll make for a cooler story if they find the body.


 
I've been diving many times without someone in the boat. I guess I'd better rethink that...


----------

